# Wonderful story about rescuing dogs



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I saw this on the Today show this morning and thought I'd shared this man runs a truck from the south, transporting dogs from kill shelters, to waiting families and homes in the north every other week. 

http://once.unicornmedia.com/now/ad...2d79&UMADPARAMsite=47330&UMADPARAMzone=182148


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a wonderful story!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I saw that story, such a wonderful thing he's doing. He's saving so many animal lives and bringing so much joy to so many families.


----------

